# What Bug Spray for inside and outside home?



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Having lived almost all of my life in the south, there are some tricks to dealing with bugs.
Cleanliness is next to Godliness. Garbage goes out every night, no dirty dishes left in the sink....anytime, don't leave out animal food, feed them and clean up, make sure that the disposal has been run, keep countertops and floors clean. If they don't have anything to eat, they will go away or die.
Don't use baits inside the house, this just draws them in and they may lay eggs before they eat the bait and die.
I like RealKill products, they seem to work quicker and last longer. Inside, spray where the bugs go. Dark places and usually at floor level, behind the refrigerator, under the sinks, behind lower drawers.
I was saving the best for last. RealKill makes a Malathion spray in a mixer bottle that attaches to your hose. Spray the entire exterior of your house, walls, windows, soffit, fascia and anypace else that a bug could get in, also spray any bushes or trees that are nearby. The stuff is good for about 3 mos. then reapply. Once all of your bugs are gone, a semi annual spray is all that you will need.
I have been totally bug free for 3 yrs. now. Even got rid of the white-footed ants that the pro's couldn't seem to kill.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Simple50,
I live in the North and I used baits with success. The brand I use is called MaxAttrax and I purchased them at Home Depot. After about a month, there were no roaches to be found. I think they take the bait back to the nest and allow the nesters to feed on it. I changed the baits every six months. If you decide to purchase baits, make sure you put a couple under the cooking stove. This is the most likely spot in your kitchen where roaches will enter. Place one near every floor drain that has an opening. Today, I saw a dead roach next to a bait station in my garage and I will be replacing them soon as the 6 month period is near. If you have an unfinished basement, place some along the walls. If its professional supplies you want; then take a look at www.epestsupply.com


----------

